# Contract sheet



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm new to plowing and need a contract sheet for my customers. What do you guys use for this? Any1 have a template they can send me? musclecarboy AT gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Try searching some old post you may find one. I use the one from Staples or Office Max. They work good and some have 3 copies. Good luck Rich


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool. What exactly should I search? Thanks


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Look through each Business Management Forum. I know they are there. I know Grandview has a sample.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

This thread has a sample Bill
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42726

This is a sample Contract..
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39894

Heres another one
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38540

Hope this helps... Rich


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

GREAT! thanks for the help man. this is good stuff


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

No problem anytime. Check out some past posts for anymore info. Alot of questions have been asked already. Good luck


----------

